# Decision Made



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 23, 2010)

I made a decision today as I was writing checks to the various houses that I belong to that 2011 will be different. My mother lodge has been suffering for a few years and in 2011 it will be my main focus. Since the day I was brought from a dead level to a living perpendicular standing on a square in 94' I stepped away from masonry, but I regained my vigor last year. Last year I was the Senior Deacon of my lodge having held no other position before this.

In my second year as SD I challenge all the members of my lodge and any lodge to think outside of the box. I also challenge them to give a year only to the blue house lodge and focus on getting the house in order.
The disrepair of the men and the physical building leaves a nasty taste in my mouth and I will be addressing it. I heard it said, “ You are either part of the problem or part of the solution.” It is my hope that everyone chooses the latter. I can not let the crap of 2010 carry over into 2011.

Masonry is what I live each and every day!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2010)

Good for you Brother Benjamin!! I wish you the best of luck in your endeavor, it sounds like your compass is leading you in the right direction!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 23, 2010)

Indeed!


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 23, 2010)

THAT is how things get done...may not be easy, may not make everyone happy, but MUST be done to GET things done....good job brother!  i hear brethren complain about things that don't get done or don't get done right...if you have the time to complain about it, then take the time to FIX it.  i think this the core of what freemasonry is.  we ALL have the power to make change happen to better ourselves, our lodge, our community, and even our country...props to you for making that stand.


----------



## koricua74 (Dec 26, 2010)

Well said; your posts are inspiring as well as educational brother. Good luck to you in the upcoming year.


----------



## turtle (Dec 26, 2010)

Well said brother!


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 27, 2010)

It's good to shake the pillars once and a while.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 27, 2010)

Well said brother!!  We must keep our foundation in good repair.  Without a strong blue lodge foundation, the rest of our groups are built on sand.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bro. Benjamin,
   This is what we have done. Many of us are contributing more to OUR Lodge, than anything other than Church. We are making some progress, in getting things moving forward once again. I have had my S.D. with me many times, when I visit a Brother, someone with the City, or any other thing I do. This is to hopefully give him some guidance I didn't get. It will also let others know we are trying to work as a team. I was laid off this past August, but am able to get enough work to take care of my family, contribute to Church, and still give a little extra to Lodge. Not as much for any of the three as I would like, but still taking care of them. This is what we all need to do, when we see our Lodge is slipping a bit. Stop it before it gets too bad, as it is a LONG trip back.
   Good Work Brother.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 30, 2010)

Excellent! The Symbolic Lodge should have your utmost attention. 
First, the honor bestowed on you by your lodge warrants that one should work to improve their lodge. 
Second, ALL the lessons of Freemasonry are to be found in the degrees of the Symbolic Lodge(EA, FC, MM-including the Holy Royal Arch)
Third, I commend you for being willing to adjust and help improve the lodge, and yourself in the process!


----------



## Bro. Staton (Nov 3, 2014)

This is a very good post and we face the same issues at my lodge and as the Senior Deacon I too am looking for ways to the change the abnormal conditions in which it exist at this point. This is a very good post and many as I am starting to see forgot about the blue lodge as they progress to other houses. Never forget your home!! You will always need to come back to it...Simple saying with weight...


----------



## Hotep357 (Dec 29, 2014)

I know this post is old but how does one invest in his lodge?


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 29, 2014)

Hotep357 said:


> I know this post is old but how does one invest in his lodge?


One can do it financially, or by investing his time & effort, or both.


----------

